# Animal & the nfaa



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

The animal round now determines the tournament, at least in the top brackets. I know that I have lost the 2 tournaments this year by the animal round. I was just missing those dots and those that were behind me in the field and hunter were hitting the dots. Next year those will be my focus before Darrington.

I am not negative on them. But I will definately be hitting more of them.

I would like to know how many FS shooters change their lens set up for the animal round or if they keep the same.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I agree, I am not negative on the animals. They are just another dot that you have to hit. Some people say they are too easy. Look at the range of scores from FS on down and tell me that they cannot decide a tournament.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What is there to complain about the round? I guess people want a bigger dot to make it easier :zip:

You know my feelings on the round... 

But for those that don't the only thing I don't like is that for the most part its only one arrow per target... I would like to just shoot more arrows at each target. Either shoot 2 arrows and make each arrow worth 10 or 11 if you hit the dot....or shoot 4 and each arrow worth 5 or 6 for the dot. 

If you miss the animal...oh well you just got a zero....no moving up 

I just found it a waste to go shoot 28 arrows....I would rather shoot another field or hunter round instead of an animal round...

I didn't change anything from my normal setup...other then how I set my sight :zip: :wink:

But I have only shot a few animal rounds in my life....but I didn't find it hard to aim at them or anything....I was just missing them by a tick. But I did shoot 11 spots....missing about 10 of them by 1/2"-1".


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Hornet....... Maybe shoot a 14 field and 14 hunter in place of animal round mandatory...............MHO


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet , you seem to like to do a lot of complaining.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Maybe they could move the dot to a lower scoring position. Shoot safe or gamble?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Always amazes me when the game has a hard wrinkle in it those the cannot do, want to change it. 

As for me heck, I'm just going to have to figure out how to shoot the animals.

Like Brad did. Brad answear the PM...


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What is there to complain about the round? I guess people want a bigger dot to make it easier :zip:
> 
> You know my feelings on the round...
> 
> ...


Or shoot 1 from each distance - 15 +3 for the dots


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

I think it is a great round, especially since the NFAA does not count any X's. It brings a higher level of precision to the game, and at the same time lets you make up lost points if you do something stupid, like forgetting to set you sight.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the animal round. At our range they haven't put the dots on them. Last time we shot it the bonus ring counted but it wasn't standing out. Basicly you had to know where it was and aim at that place. I think I hit 9 out of 14 just by knowing where to aim. We have one scheduled for August and I am hoping they will use the dots this time. I actually don't think the guy that sets the targets up even knows about them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Brown Hornet , you seem to like to do a lot of complaining.


What are you smoking....:mg:

can we not discuss or give our opinion on things? :noidea:

I am not complaining about the round....I like to shoot arrows....and want to shoot MORE.

How do you get a complaint from this comment :noidea: "I would like to just shoot more arrows at each target. Either shoot 2 arrows and make each arrow worth 10 or 11 if you hit the dot....or shoot 4 and each arrow worth 5 or 6 for the dot."


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3DHoytShooter said:


> I think it is a great round, especially since the NFAA does not count any X's. It brings a higher level of precision to the game, and at the same time lets you make up lost points if you do something stupid, like forgetting to set you sight.


Or shoot the wrong target


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pahuntr said:


> Or shoot 1 from each distance - 15 +3 for the dots


That's a great idea also....but on the bunny/birdie they would have to go to a bigger target probably.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kavo 71 said:


> Maybe they could move the dot to a lower scoring position. Shoot safe or gamble?


That would never work....this isn't a 14 ring in the ASA. The 11 ring is in the middle of the 10 in IBO and the 12 isn't in an low ring in the ASA.

That dot isn't as big as you think it is....:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I must say that the only animal round I have ever shot was at the DCWC Extravaganza. I admit that I got bored with it pretty quickly. Maybe it's tha chewie side of me that doesn't want to shoot paper animals but after the first 14, I just left and went to shoot something else. One arrow per target just doesn't do it for me when I go to an NFAA event. 

Two arrows per target would be cool. Maybe set it up so that the dot only counts on the first arrow and not the second so that you don't increase the total score available. I'll have to put a little more thought into this one.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's a great idea also....but on the bunny/birdie they would have to go to a bigger target probably.


PSAA shoots 4 - 2 from the longest on 3 position targets. If we can put 4 in the bunny spot then 3 shouldn't be a problem. It does get crowded with 4 at the short distances though :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I actually like the current animal round with the dot counting as an extra point. I do find the round extra challenging. This year I got to shoot several practice rounds and everyone in our shooting groups enjoyed it. At the VBA Open I had a great group of guys that were just hell bent on hitting those dots. That was some awesome fun. 

What is the real problem here.
Someone went out and set the nation record shooting the Animal Round.
He ended up spanking the competitions tail.
Is not that the way it usually goes when any National Record is broken.

I hear lots of crying for going back to the 5 day aggregate scoring.
That way one bad day may not kill your score.
Guess what it still does.

If anyone wants to do well aT ANY OF THESE TOURNAMENTS they must show up each and every day and shoot great. Anything less than awesome is not going to cut it. Your equipment must be perfect for each and every shot of the match. Archers must have the experiance to know how to deal with all the situation that come up quickly. Stay with in themselves the entire tournament.

To shoot the animal Round well you need to be a great X-ring shooter.
Be able to execute your shot while aiming that small. Most people over aim - thus lock up on the shot and have less than perfect execution. Any poor sighting or form flaws show up quickly.


All I can say the bar has been raised. Can we keep up the pace. 
Did anyone see all the 550+ scores during the Field and hunter rounds shot this week in Adult Male Freestyle. There were over 30 different people shoot 550+. I am sure that is a record. Usually there is about 5. Tell me the bar has not been raised. 

Did all these pro just suddenly start shooting field.
How about those score the ladies put up.
Do I hear anyone saying to combine the Men and Women

The was a ton of awesome shooting going on this week at Mechanicsburg.
Way to go NFAA Members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

pahuntr said:


> PSAA shoots 4 - 2 from the longest on 3 position targets. If we can put 4 in the bunny spot then 3 shouldn't be a problem. It does get crowded with 4 at the short distances though :wink:



That is why some Pa shooters didn't adhere to the NFAA rules, because they didn't Know them.


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

brtesite said:


> That is why some Pa shooters didn't adhere to the NFAA rules, because they didn't Know them.


I didn't have this problem on the animal, but I was trying to count x's on the field and hunter rounds as is currently done in PA.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

I like the current animal round---don't shoot it well,but i like it.Wouldn't it be neat to see them place the dot as a gamble?Maybe low in the heart area,where as you either get the extra point or you score an eight.Just something to think about.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Just making my observation. The animal is fine as is. It means something now with the extra point added. Shoot it at a regular state meet and you are going to have plenty of shooting that day because you are going to shoot all 3 rounds in one day.


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

I for one do not understand the complaints about the animal round. I keep reading that the entire tournament rides on the animal round and that it can make or break you, I do not shoot well enough for that to be the case with me. I do however, think that something has to decide the tournament ... why cant it be the animal round ? I mean seriously if even 5 shooters are at 555+ on the field and hunter rounds then something has to seperate the men from the boys at that level. Am I missing something here?


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

I like the animal round just the way it is. I would not complain if it went to 2 arrows per target though. For one it breaks up tournament and gives us another challenge. Also we have to think of some of us who like the break of an easy day by not shooting as much. 
If I had one complain about the Nationals was being forced to shoot 4 across even if we were not being pushed. We was told NFAA told us we had to. Is it in the rules, I don't think so... OK if it gets backed up and the lanes are even not giving the 2 inside lanes an advantage. This was the case on some of the targets. I'm shooting uneven or soft mud and others on nice solid ground.
I asked an official and was told thats NFAA telling them watch us.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

DDDArchery said:


> I for one do not understand the complaints about the animal round. I keep reading that the entire tournament rides on the animal round and that it can make or break you, I do not shoot well enough for that to be the case with me. I do however, think that something has to decide the tournament ... why cant it be the animal round ? I mean seriously if even 5 shooters are at 555+ on the field and hunter rounds then something has to seperate the men from the boys at that level. Am I missing something here?


Nope....you are exactly correct. The dot on the animal saved the round. Before it was a waste of a days shooting for most, everyone shot clean. The first year that they had the dot was at Darrington and it took me from 6th to 3rd and I was able to set the standard for the following years.....didn't last very long beat the next year.  I will definately focus on shooting those dots for next year. I will not be beat in the animal round again. :shade:


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*nfaa animal round*

My humble thoughts on the animal round with spots, would be this. NFAA individule clubs won't include the NFAA Animal targets with spots with a Field or hunter round at a tournment. So clubs, try 14 Field or Hunter targets shot 2 times for 28target recordable score plus 14 NFAA Animal targets with the correct size black & white spots on them. You could have a starting time of 10:am and have plenty of time to finish 42 targets in a 5 to 6 hour shoot.I am thinking of scheduleing our [Walton Park Bowhunters, Madison Heights, Va.] year 2010 shoots this way. If it is done this way every shooter will shoot a better Animal round at the local , State , Sectional, & National level tournments. The pin shooters have a problem any way, any size pins bigger than .010" cover up the dots on alot of the distances so you can't tell exactly where you are aiming. The best I could do at Nationals last week was 569 with pins.---webb babcock


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Without dots, the Animal Round meant nothing.

With the dots, it means everything. 


I would hope for something in between.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> The animal round now determines the tournament, at least in the top brackets. I know that I have lost the 2 tournaments this year by the animal round. I was just missing those dots and those that were behind me in the field and hunter were hitting the dots. Next year those will be my focus before Darrington.


USNarcher,

Did you shoot the Nationals this year?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> USNarcher,
> 
> Did you shoot the Nationals this year?


Nope. With 2 kids in College I just couldn't swing it. But I will be there in Darrington next year.....being an exceptional host.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Nope. With 2 kids in College I just couldn't swing it. But I will be there in Darrington next year.....being an exceptional host.


Yeah...I'd imagine a trip to PA from WA would be pretty expensive. I was just curious.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Put a dot on the animal targets the same size as the current dot for the distance, with an x. Same sight picture as shooting the F/H round. Score the same as now, just with a bigger aiming dot. The x is all that counts. Or, I am with Hornet on shooting at least 2 arrows per target or more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

From waht I heard is that it wasn't the round but the score per arrow difference from the F/H rounds. 1 arrow worth 5 points then wham 1 arrow worth 21 points


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

The solution - Put the dot in the very corner of the current 20 scoring area. That way, you're risking something if you go for it, but miss to the wrong side. 

And 4 arrows per target scoring either a 5 or a 3. Bonus point for each spot.

Our state organization shoots 4 arrows per target...we just don't use the spot. We use the center X as a tie breaker, but no white or black spot on the target.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

Mike what PA shooters didn't adhere to the rules? Why call out one state when there were probably other rule infractions committed by other states that we don't even know about? All in all, I think the shoot ran well, and was a big success. Mechanicsburg has set the bar extremely high. Let's see how the other hosts preform.

Jason Carbaugh


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Have any of you ever considered the animal round from a finger shooter or Bare bow shooters"s prespective. 
I am sure they think the animal round is OK the way it is. 
I only hear compound shooters and more specific compound shooters that lost complaining. 
If You make it harder it's harder for you too.
You not going to escape the fact that the same shooters will win because they shoot better than you.
Nope if you think your going to win a FreeStyle Field Archery National Championship on the Pro Level you cannot miss more than one and on the Adult Male Level looks like no more than 15 or 16. 

So moral of post learn how to shoot but leave the game as it is.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

xring1 said:


> what are your thoughts about the animal round, I talked to alot of people at the nats last week who had some verry negative thoughts , whats yours ???


I know where you are coming from on this because the animal round can be tough but on the same note just as you pratice field or hunter you got to throw the animals in the mix not as often but still at least once or twice a year... If it had not been for a club localy holding an animal round the weekend before Nats then my animal round would have been a competly different story.... It is deffinatly a challenging round but is needed in a torunament where missing almost isnt an option anymore in the AMATURE class

I hear guys use the excuse that no clubs hold animal shoots... Well at my club if i want to pratice field when hunter is up I have my own to put up so i can pratice both on a regular basis...So why not get at lest half of an animal round and keep to put up and take down as needed to pratice just enough to familarize yourself with the situation of shooting a small dot???

Mark Eves the guy who finished 2nd in AMFS is a prime example... He told me they have 1 field shoot a year back home and yet he still proceded to pound out a 556F 554H 581A Somebody pratices it all to do that and most likely alot of it in the back yard


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Personally, I don't really care if they use the Animal Round or not..it does get us out of there more quickly once it is finished.

However, right on the other hand, I do kinda wish that we would USE the "Expert Scoring" on the last day of the Nationals for EVERYONE in place of the animal round.

The expert scoring, for those that don't know it uses the rings on the target faces and scores 5 for the X and bullseye, then 4, 3, 2, & 1 as you work your way on on the individual scoring rings. THAT would separate the men from the boys on the final day, but it would make for a long final day.

field14


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

600 60X said:


> Mike what PA shooters didn't adhere to the rules? Why call out one state when there were probably other rule infractions committed by other states that we don't even know about? All in all, I think the shoot ran well, and was a big success. Mechanicsburg has set the bar extremely high. Let's see how the other hosts preform.
> 
> Jason Carbaugh


Jason, this was not a slam against Pa. I just wanted to point out that there were things happining that shouldn't be . I don't know who they were . I'm sure that there were other states , I just don't know who. There was almost a fist fight over this. Glad that it didn't happen. the following day they shot NFaa rules
your'e correct, the club had their stuff together. i cannot say enough about the crew. I have never seen such efforts. Phil is the gas that fuell's that engine. 
Other hosts will have to work hard to equal it


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

field14 said:


> Personally, I don't really care if they use the Animal Round or not..it does get us out of there more quickly once it is finished.
> 
> However, right on the other hand, I do kinda wish that we would USE the "Expert Scoring" on the last day of the Nationals for EVERYONE in place of the animal round.
> 
> ...


I think they are seperated now
i'm not for making it harder. Remember the last time we made it harder.
After a couple of years, we lost a huge amount of shooters. 3DHmmmm


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Anyone can practice the animal round at any time they want. Just get the dot set and aim at the dots on the animal and hunter faces or even a blank colored paper target. It really is just the dot that is hard to hit!  Ken


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'm in the same camp as Muley. Prior animal round was getting too easy to clean for the freestylers (who do make up a majority of the attendance, sorry, just the way it is), but even more importantly, imo, tended to require a different sight set-up than normally used for the field and hunter rounds. Those non-descript newer animal targets were not real conducive to aiming higher powered scopes on, nor x-view and Tru-spot style lens either for that matter. At least the older animal targets many times had something in the kill zone you could focus your sights on or reference off of. That's when the discussion to put an aiming dot on the animals started to emerge I believe. However, for whatever reason it was voted to use a dot the size of an x-ring rather than a dot the size of the corresponding NFAA target size spot. Problem for one is, some of the distances don't cross over very well, i.e. shooting at the small x-ring sized dot for a birdie/bunny target out to 19yds on the animal round, when that same x-ring isn't used past 35ft or 11 yd for the field or hunter respectively. So basically I think the spot went too small/difficult compared to the size spots we shoot at for field/hunter rounds. I see too many circumstances, up and down, where the number of dots shot does seem to correlate very well the scores the same archers are shooting on their field/hunter rounds. Basically making the animal round perhaps the most important aspect of the Natls. Doesn't make alot of sense to me that 28 shots at animal targets should possibly decide major placements over the other 224 arrows shot on the field and hunter rounds.

Personally I'd rather see the dot sizes expanded back to the average size of the field/hunter faces for the animal distance groupings and then go to a Marked 3D style format for the animal round where you shoot 2 arrows per target with scoring 11 dot, 10 kill, 8 body per arrow. No need to worry about numbering arrows that way, no need for trying to remember what the arrow values score for 2nd or 3rd shots, get to shoot 56 arrows which imo is better than only shooting 28 for a day , doesn't make the round harder for the average archer (which the small dots did), and would probably make the animal round scores a little more relative to the field/hunter scores. NFAA already has rules for a Marked 3D so wouldn't be creating a new round. I could even see going to a 3-day only Natls, rather than the 3/5 format, if the 3rd round had a little more meaning, or should I say, a little less emphasis on the current small dot, 28 arrow animal currently being employed.

Just a couple thoughts.............

>>-------->


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Devil's advocate here..... If you make the dot the same size as the field and hunter spot and there's a bunch of clean rounds, then you're back to square one. Is the spot on the small critters any smaller than shooting a ten on a Vegas face? Just asking I don't know?????:noidea:


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Devil's advocate here..... If you make the dot the same size as the field and hunter spot and there's a bunch of clean rounds, then you're back to square one. Is the spot on the small critters any smaller than shooting a ten on a Vegas face? Just asking I don't know?????:noidea:


never measured it but it looks too be about the same size as a Vegas X


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Devil's advocate here..... If you make the dot the same size as the field and hunter spot and there's a bunch of clean rounds, then you're back to square one. Is the spot on the small critters any smaller than shooting a ten on a Vegas face? Just asking I don't know?????:noidea:


Some times you can't even see the dot
the colors vacuum


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Dot size on the smallest, closest critters (<20yds) is the same size as the x-ring on the birdie/bunny targets, which I believe is approximately the same size as the inner x-ring inside the Vegas 10-ring. Vegas 10-ring sized dots are shot at from 20yd to approximately 32yd or 33yd (and rarely do you see the targets on the closer end of the allowable distance range except for possibly the largest targets).

Making the dot size a little larger, more like the NFAA field/hunter sized spots, on the animals will make it easier for perfect scores to be shot. Some ties may occur. But remember, you're only talking 1-3 people, maybe, who are in that boat. More than 99% will probably not be in that situation and I'm willing to bet a pretty high percentage find the current dot size rather disheartening. Hear it at State and Sectionals often enough.

Just a few thoughts.............

>>------->


----------



## alphabet (Aug 1, 2004)

brtesite said:


> Jason, this was not a slam against Pa. I just wanted to point out that there were things happining that shouldn't be . I don't know who they were . I'm sure that there were other states , I just don't know who. There was almost a fist fight over this. Glad that it didn't happen. the following day they shot NFaa rules
> your'e correct, the club had their stuff together. i cannot say enough about the crew. I have never seen such efforts. Phil is the gas that fuell's that engine.
> Other hosts will have to work hard to equal it





brtesite said:


> That is why some Pa shooters didn't adhere to the NFAA rules, because they didn't Know them.


Mike 

This is a slam against Pa and the PSAA. You specifically called out Pa. and how it's shooters don't know the rules. Just because you don't like the PSAA and all the great strides they have taken to advance archery in our state doesn't mean you should bash us. 

If you have an issue with an individuals actions address it with that person and not blame a state or it's organization for it. This isn't what I would expect to hear from from a NFAA councilman.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

alphabet said:


> Mike
> 
> This is a slam against Pa and the PSAA. You specifically called out Pa. and how it's shooters don't know the rules. Just because you don't like the PSAA and all the great strides they have taken to advance archery in our state doesn't mean you should bash us.
> 
> If you have an issue with an individuals actions address it with that person and not blame a state or it's organization for it. This isn't what I would expect to hear from from a NFAA councilman.


I called out Pa because it is the only state that was brought to my attention. If I knew of others, I would have called them too. I was not bashing any one.
I have no dislike for the PSAA. Maybe The PSAA should have made the differences in the rules known to their members since they know that there are differences. If those shooters were brought up on a protest, they would have definatly lost it. Then who would have been the bad guy, The NFAA.
The rules were in every ones bag, but I don't think they were read. Pa has a great many archers, & great shooting & hunting programs. To bad there has to be 2 organizations. One that follows the NFAA rules & one that doesn't. We have others in the section that have the same problem. All that does is create confusion & dissent. Want to grow membership, just eliminate the 2 organizations in a state & have every one join the NFAA.
I feel that the difference is the dues. I know that Pa membership has gone up because of the Nationals, but unfortunatly will go down when time to renue. Some may stay, but most will go.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Dot size on the smallest, closest critters (<20yds) is the same size as the x-ring on the birdie/bunny targets, which I believe is approximately the same size as the inner x-ring inside the Vegas 10-ring. Vegas 10-ring sized dots are shot at from 20yd to approximately 32yd or 33yd (and rarely do you see the targets on the closer end of the allowable distance range except for possibly the largest targets).
> 
> Making the dot size a little larger, more like the NFAA field/hunter sized spots, on the animals will make it easier for perfect scores to be shot. Some ties may occur. But remember, you're only talking 1-3 people, maybe, who are in that boat. More than 99% will probably not be in that situation and I'm willing to bet a pretty high percentage find the current dot size rather disheartening. Hear it at State and Sectionals often enough.
> 
> ...


I hear ya Jeff....but those people are forgetting....the dot is a BONUS. You just barely miss the dot you are still going to hit the 20 :wink:

Just barely miss the dot 28 times and your still clean :wink:

Make the dot bigger....next people will want to go back to the big easy to score face.....


----------



## alphabet (Aug 1, 2004)

brtesite said:


> I called out Pa because it is the only state that was brought to my attention. If I knew of others, I would have called them too. I was not bashing any one.
> I have no dislike for the PSAA. Maybe The PSAA should have made the differences in the rules known to their members since they know that there are differences. If those shooters were brought up on a protest, they would have definatly lost it. Then who would have been the bad guy, The NFAA.
> The rules were in every ones bag, but I don't think they were read. Pa has a great many archers, & great shooting & hunting programs. To bad there has to be 2 organizations. One that follows the NFAA rules & one that doesn't. We have others in the section that have the same problem. All that does is create confusion & dissent. Want to grow membership, just eliminate the 2 organizations in a state & have every one join the NFAA.
> I feel that the difference is the dues. I know that Pa membership has gone up because of the Nationals, but unfortunatly will go down when time to renue. Some may stay, but most will go.


Mike,

I shot my first NFAA animal round at nationals and I read all the rules the night before in my hotel. If there was a protest and a shooter lost it would be his fault but I wouldn't have much faith in the protest system of the NFAA. Depending on who you are or what you contribute will determine if you win the protest or not. I could post specific examples but that would help no one.

As far as having multiple org's, the nation has NFAA, NAA, IBO, ASA, so who joins who and do you see this as a problem as well? Pa has 2 org's but which one does the better job for the archers. Maybe if the NFAA made it's decisions based on what the archers were looking for instead of the needs of a select few they would grow, not just in Pa but the nation.

You say you have no dislike for the PSAA but you blame them for not telling archers of differences between the rules. Once again it is the individuals fault for not following the rules. You say you would call out others who didn't follow the rules, would this be true if it was the NFAA itself or would you just fall in line and back them? Just make sure before you start throwing stones and calling an entire state out you move out of that new glass house in SD.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

field14 said:


> Personally, I don't really care if they use the Animal Round or not..it does get us out of there more quickly once it is finished.
> 
> However, right on the other hand, I do kinda wish that we would USE the "Expert Scoring" on the last day of the Nationals for EVERYONE in place of the animal round.
> 
> ...


An expert round would not change the outcome at all for the Pro division or the Adult Male Freestyle Division. The only way to seperate the men from the boys is to make the X count as 6. The dot's on the animals are essentially the size of the X-ring for a certain yardage. This could possibly open a window of opportunity for some archers and be the death of others. I'm really not sure there is an appropriate way to go about any of this. I do know that no matter what the format, I like to shoot, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I do know that no matter what the format, I like to shoot, and that's the bottom line.


Hey60Xbulldog60X; 

You're last statement says it all. I know that the Pros are under pressure from their sponsors to shoot well. But when you come down to it, if you're not having fun, you're taking it way to seriously. Slow down and just enjoy the shooting. 

If I was in it for the wins, I guess I'd have had to give it up a long time ago. :mg: But like you, I just enjoy shooting my bow, and my toughest competition is me.


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

brtesite said:


> To bad there has to be 2 organizations. One that follows the NFAA rules & one that doesn't. We have others in the section that have the same problem. All that does is create confusion & dissent. Want to grow membership, just eliminate the 2 organizations in a state & have every one join the NFAA.


Mike - you are missing the point here. This thread is about possible changes to the animal round, not about the differences between state orgs and the NFAA, or people understanding the rules of the shoot. Look at the comments - how many people shoot animal rounds - not many outside of those in PA! Why? We want to shoot arrows not walk through the woods - if we only wanted to shoot 20 or 30 arrows, we would join the chewie crowd. Yes, we do things differently in PA, but we also shoot some arrows. Heck, we shoot at least 3 animal rounds each year and have a 2 day state animal round shoot that that draws an average of about 100 shooters. How many other areas can say that? Maybe the NFAA should look at a change that includes more shots. As I indicated, PA shoots 4 arrows at each target. Maybe that is too many, I don't know. But if we can and do shoot 4, 3 shots (1 at each distance) might increase participation. Just food for thought.

PS - did you happen to notice what targets were hung at Mechanicsburg Sunday after Nats? Yepper - they were animals! Need to get practiced up for the regional and state shoots!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

alphabet said:


> Mike,
> 
> I shot my first NFAA animal round at nationals and I read all the rules the night before in my hotel. If there was a protest and a shooter lost it would be his fault but I wouldn't have much faith in the protest system of the NFAA. Depending on who you are or what you contribute will determine if you win the protest or not. I could post specific examples but that would help no one.
> 
> ...


first of all, it doesen't matter who or what any one has done for any organization. If you were protested & broke the rules you would be disqualified. T he protest system works if the rules are followed.Give me your examples. I take offense on you statement since I chaired the protest committee at the shoot. why blame the NFAA for not giving you what you need in your state. The NFAA is every one out there represented by your director. what ever your state needs, write it up & give it to your director. Let him try to convince all of the directors at the meeting that it is a good thing for archery. if he can it is a go. If not,--------.


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

Back to the top....any of your opinion(s) changed regarding the animal round? I personally haven't shot it but it sounds like those bonus dots are super tiny.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

They are the size of the X ring in the corresponding field target for that yardage. What it basically has done is turn the pro freeestye into a 28 arrow showdown at the nationals. Personally, I like it.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I like it better myself, actually gives you something to aim at. Of course I don't normaly HIT it, but I like having a dot to look at. 

We are actually having a 14 Hunter / 14 Animal shoot next weekend at Bear Creek.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The only problem that I have is the location of that dot. I feel that the dot should be located somewhere so that a missed dot could be a wound and not a kill. If you are behind in the tourney and you want to try and make up ground then go for the dot. Hit the dot and be rewarded but miss and be penalized. Can yo imagine what the outcome would be if this were in place. The top shooter would be conservative and just go for the kill, but the follower could go for the dot to try and make up some ground. I can only imagine the amount of postion changes that could occur. 2nd could fall completely out and the 5th guy could challenge for the lead. The leader may be forced to go after the dots to keep the lead but could miss and fall out of contention. Just a thought. HMMMM


----------

